# New rider advice.



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Your height doesn’t matter too much, maybe in terms of stance width options, but weight is more important in how the board is designed to be flexed. So always look at the recommended weight ranges of the size of board you want to get. 

If you’re afraid of the looks of a kids/womens board… look into Unisex boards that come in smaller sizes.

Ride Zero, Salomon Dancehaul etc all come in small sizes, and perform very well.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Also look at K2 - they've got some good unisex options like the Passport and Excavator - really depends also what you're looking for in a board. Jones also do some really good womens boards with graphics that are pretty neutral like their Mind Expander, Stratos and Flagship range.

Waist width is something to be mindful of though with a Size 5 kids - did I read that right? Find a good boot/binding match I'd suggest and then look for a suitable board.


----------



## Mrmurdoch (2 mo ago)

NT.Thunder said:


> Also look at K2 - they've got some good unisex options like the Passport and Excavator - really depends also what you're looking for in a board. Jones also do some really good womens boards with graphics that are pretty neutral like their Mind Expander, Stratos and Flagship range.
> 
> Waist width is something to be mindful of though with a Size 5 kids - did I read that right? Find a good boot/binding match I'd suggest and then look for a suitable board.


Gotcha. That's kinda what I was thinking. Any opinion as to whether I should go for kids bindings or womens


----------



## Mrmurdoch (2 mo ago)

NT.Thunder said:


> Also look at K2 - they've got some good unisex options like the Passport and Excavator - really depends also what you're looking for in a board. Jones also do some really good womens boards with graphics that are pretty neutral like their Mind Expander, Stratos and Flagship range.
> 
> Waist width is something to be mindful of though with a Size 5 kids - did I read that right? Find a good boot/binding match I'd suggest and then look for a suitable board.


Gotcha. That's kinda what I was thinking. Any opinion as to whether I should go for kids bindings or womens. Yep I'm a kids size 5


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Mrmurdoch said:


> Gotcha. That's kinda what I was thinking. Any opinion as to whether I should go for kids bindings or womens


I'll be honest, I know very little about kids and/or womens bindings. I'd hazard a guess that Womens bindings would be the better option, not sure how sturdy some of the kids bindings would be.


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

Check out the Ride Bindings… they’re unisex and go down to small and should still be robust. The whole line looks the same:








Unisex Bindings | RIDE Snowboards


Aluminum or composite, RIDE has you covered. The best snowboard bindings on the planet built for durability and performance.undefined




ridesnowboards.com





For boots, measure your bare foot against the wall and determine your Mondo sizing. Ride goes down to size 5 adult… but not sure if that’s what your looking for?









Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock &amp...


STOKED! Snowboardbootsizer.com We have a new project that we have been working on which we wanted to share with the SBF faithful. When complete it will be a suite of web tools that we hope will be helpful as an informational early step in the gear selection process. As some of you know we...




www.snowboardingforum.com





A 138 sounds small for your weight… not just for float in powder, but possibly a limp noodle.


----------



## Mrmurdoch (2 mo ago)

Derek Hyde said:


> Check out the Ride Bindings… they’re unisex and go down to small and should still be robust. The whole line looks the same:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a limp noodle??


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

Cooked spaghetti… no resistance to bending, it just flops around.

A softer board may be easier to learn on, but once you get going faster it’s not going to feel stable.

I’m 5’8” with an 8.5 boot... a few years ago I was only 140 lbs and I was still riding really stiff boards (though I’ve had a lot of experience). Back in the 90’s I was only 120lbs and learning on full camber boards… initially a 159 (which was big), but I got a 155 that I rode for years. I’m not saying to go with that big of a board, but definitely look at the weight ranges rather than just the length.

what board did you get?


----------



## Mrmurdoch (2 mo ago)

Derek Hyde said:


> Cooked spaghetti… no resistance to bending, it just flops around.
> 
> A softer board may be easier to learn on, but once you get going faster it’s not going to feel stable.
> 
> ...


I got a nitro icon 38. Can't find any info on it so I'm guessing it's an older model. I paid $50 for that and these Burton synchro bindings which I think r gonna be just too big.

I don't have snowboard boots yet and even now I'm concerned that at a size 5 I won't have adequate overhang on the board. I don't see how if I get a bigger board how my feet will remain big enough to turn it ect...


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

Surely your feet are closer to 235mm and not 130mm?


----------



## Mrmurdoch (2 mo ago)

Derek Hyde said:


> Surely your feet are 235mm and not 130mm?


You got me. I honestly don't know. But I know I wear a child's size shoe of 5 and I believe the snowboard boots I wore other day were a 5 youth.


----------



## Mrmurdoch (2 mo ago)

Where r u getting those 2 numbers? I don't understand.


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

The numbers are from the first chart that popped up on google… I don’t know how accurate it is:





Convert Shoe size children, Mondopoint


Use this easy tool to quickly convert Mondopoint as a unit of Shoe size children




www.convertworld.com





I’m not familiar with that board, but it looks like current Nitro’s in that size top out at 120lbs:





130-139 cm Nitro Snowboards | evo Canada


Shop 130-139 cm Nitro Snowboards at evo. Best selection, authentic reviews, and helpful humans. Shop with confidence: 1 Year Return Policy and Low Price Guarantee.




www.evo.com





it’ll get you down the hill, but once you start connecting turns you’ll probably want a little more.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

At 135-140 ish lbs you should probbaly ride a 148-150 mid soft board. 138 does sound a little small for your weight.
As for boot sizing, you can probbaly find some more neutral looking woman's boots and bindings.


----------



## Mrmurdoch (2 mo ago)

speedjason said:


> At 135-140 ish lbs you should probbaly ride a 148-150 mid soft board. 138 does sound a little small for your weight.
> As for boot sizing, you can probbaly find some more neutral looking woman's boots and bindings.


Are boards that length usually same width as 138. I can't see my feet having any overhang on something that much wider than a 38


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Mrmurdoch said:


> Are boards that length usually same width as 138. I can't see my feet having any overhang on something that much wider than a 38


No they get wider the longer they go but no overhang is a good thing. People with big feet are trying to have no overhang.


----------



## Mrmurdoch (2 mo ago)

speedjason said:


> No they get wider the longer they go but no overhang is a good thing. People with big feet are trying to have no overhang.


From what I've read you need a tiny bit of overhang to control board properly and that underhang can be an issue as well.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Mrmurdoch said:


> From what I've read you need a tiny bit of overhang to control board properly and that underhang can be an issue as well.


Under is not as big of an issue as over.
Honestly, if you are a beginner you won't even feel the difference.


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

Underhang could make it tougher for a beginner to get it on edge.

I suggest measuring your feet & getting a pair of properly fitting boots. If they fit your bindings & board, ride it. The board is definitely not too big.

Get a little experience and then get yourself a better board & bindings (for your weight).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

speedjason said:


> At 135-140 ish lbs you should probbaly ride a 148-150 mid soft board. 138 does sound a little small for your weight.
> As for boot sizing, you can probbaly find some more neutral looking woman's boots and bindings.


^OP I'd put you on a 148-152, with a mid flex board intermediate/advanced board. Reason being ur note being strong. A mid flex will help to mitigate the challenge with small feet. To help with small feet, you want stiff well fitting boots to assist in engaging your edges. It might be hard to find stiff small boots... so get some tongue stiffeners.


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

K2 Thraxis actually start at size 4, but don’t go that stiff on a beginner boot. 

Just look for a mens boot in a size 5 (if that is your actual size)… maybe a 7 in stiffness?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd put you on a Capita Equalizer 146. Women's board but the graphics are sick, waist width is narrow so you'll be able to leverage it well, and you're spot on for the weight range.


----------



## Rjg220 (7 mo ago)

FWIW, my wife has size 3 kids boots. She just upgraded to the K2 Kat (from the lil' kat). They actually seem decent, internal liner, boa system, nice insoles, and run up through size 7 I think. 

Agree with other posters re board size. My wife runs a 138 Nitro Ariel and she is about 105lbs.


----------

